# Ruby and Eden visit Hope's Holistic vet. Pics inside!



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I know this is likely far more interesting/exciting to me than anyone else. 

Upon submitting paperwork for all 3 girls last year, the Holistic vet only wished to see Hope who has some medical issues (some mysterious to many other doctors).

The VET (who is the Chi of vets. MAYBE 5' tall and MAYBE 90 pounds. She is just tiny!) first was a traditional vet. Now her practice is limited to Chinese herbal medicine, chiropractic and acupuncture. She also shows Whippets and Belgian Malinois.

I asked if I could get appointments for the two healthy chicks for a complete physical exam and a chiropractic adjustment. The appointments were over the Christmas break. 2 appointments. She wanted them focused individually.

The great news is that it was confirmed that all have GREAT patellas. That was a worry to me with having 3. Doing all I can to keep that true. Eden's, surprisingly, are the tightest. 

In related surprising news, we learned that Eden is our best put together dog. She loved her angulation, top line and although you cannot see any of it how she is stretching her out while examining her, she said she has a perfect bottom. haha! She kept trying to stack her. That is like trying to stack pure energy! I did not get but 2 pics of er visit.









We always could see how differently Ruby walked and ran than the other dogs. She is very fluid. Like she is walking on water. We just thought it was something about her coming from a show dog breeder/background. Nope. She is DOUBLE JOINTED in her knees and hocks. She, given her personality, was panicked at the visit. Until she got her back adjustment. Then, the doctor put her back on her sack and she rolled right over on her back. She was in bliss! We will need to watch her joints/tendons and ligaments and she ages since they are overly flexible. It was crazy to watch the doctor flex them how they can go.



















Anyway, just thought that I would share!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, that's awesome. I'm glad they are happy and healthy girls. Ruby is double jointed!!! Wow, she's so long and lanky too- she must be super flexible! How is Hope doing, as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks!

I also failed to mention that she asked if we noticed her super fine baby fur on her chest, belly and inside her leg. She is super soft and it is how she has always been. She remarked, "Just a little Alopecia." WHAT?? It is not patchy or bare. I told her that Ruby's mom was Blue and she said, "Well. There is your little Alopecia.". You can see the lighter patch on her chest, in my siggy pic. It is soft and smooth. 

Ruby is bendable like nothing I have seen. NOW we know why!

Hope is doing great. We are so pleased. She has removed her from chicken and the mystery lumps have been absent. She is tolerating duck and her potty habits are nearly identical to the others and I thought that might never happen.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow, Ruby most definitely provided you with some surprises, huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

That is really amazing. She is really in tune with the pup physio stuff. Great discovery on your part finding her


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I loved this post Karen! What a fantastic vet! Love how thorough she is and what amazing care she has taken with your crew (and you as well of course!) They are just the picture of health.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am especially happy since she really understand Whippets. Similar issues with long, skinny legs to our babies. She definitely is one Vet that does not require me educating her or taking in a folder of printouts at each visit!

I wish terribly that she could be their regular Vet.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Tracy, you are right. We do like our regular Vet but her checking them (each visit was 1 hour!) is like what I get (or what my human kids got) when I go for a check up. Uses a scope to looks in ears, mouth, up the nose. She checks paws and every pad and nail. She squishes and prods and checks every inch of them!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Holistic vets are so much better! we had a great one in Toronto.
No idea if they exist here, but I'm pretty happy with our vet we have now.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That is so neat! Really wish we had a holistic vet here. Heck, I wish I had a doctor that was that thorough with my family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How cool, Karen! The girls look so cute!! So happy they are doing so well! Healthy happy fur babies mean happy mamas!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

What an awesome vet your girls have, she's a treasure! 
I know it sounds silly, but I can tell by the pictures alone 
that she takes her work very seriously and is a pleasure to 
deal with. You girls are very lucky to have found her. 
A great vet is a rare jewel. 

I really enjoyed your post & pictures Karen, thank you!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Karen, I believe you were mistaken when you thought this would be far more interesting to you! lol It is fascinating to learn so many things that you would have never found out with your regular vet about Eden and Ruby that will be helpful as they age. I love the pics you shared. Also, so glad that Hope is so much better!! Thanks for sharing--please continue to share with each visit.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I also failed to mention that she asked if we noticed her super fine baby fur on her chest, belly and inside her leg. She is super soft and it is how she has always been. She remarked, "Just a little Alopecia." WHAT?? It is not patchy or bare. I told her that Ruby's mom was Blue and she said, "Well. There is your little Alopecia.". You can see the lighter patch on her chest, in my siggy pic. It is soft and smooth.
> 
> ...


Is that your sack on the table? What a good idea to bring your own. What kind of duck are you feeding? Kibble? Sounds like a wonderful holistic vet!! I didn't know these little guys needed adjustments!? Learn something new every day & sounds like you did too! Lol


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Karen

Why can't she be their regular Vet? My vet is similarly trained but is my kids Vet 100%


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I love these threads!!! Worry not Karen; stuff like this keeps me captivated lol! I wish we had a little Chi of vets here; I've go a few that I trust but none holistic short of going two hours East to Chicago. It is so refreshing to hear of veterinarians on the RIGHT path, who put the animals first and not Hills. *Rolls eyes.*

Glad to hear they got good reviews and especially that Hope's lumps haven't returned. I wish you and your trio the best; always good to hear from you!!! <3


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow that is all very interesting, and love the pictures, thanks for this post.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> Is that your sack on the table? What a good idea to bring your own. What kind of duck are you feeding? Kibble? Sounds like a wonderful holistic vet!! I didn't know these little guys needed adjustments!? Learn something new every day & sounds like you did too! Lol


That is our sack. We have 2. Made by a lovely etsy seller. SUPER heavy. I can fit all 3 in it to carry them into places like the Vet or for nail trims. She ususally makes them for Italian Greyhounds but she made a smaller size for us. We added duck treats (Stella & Chewy's Carnivore Kisses) and also S&C Duck, Duck Goose freeze dried mixed with ZP for some evening meals.



Huly said:


> Karen
> 
> Why can't she be their regular Vet? My vet is similarly trained but is my kids Vet 100%


I SOOOO wish! She no longer does immunizations, surgery and the like. Her practice is limited to Chinese Medicine, Acupuncture and Chiropractic. Hope is the only one who gets all of those things. She goes regularly. The other girls will just go 2x/year for Chiropractic and a check up. For all other things they see the regular Vet who I am certain thinks I am crazy.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

how wonderful for the girls that you found this vet...even though she only sees them for holistic treatments....sounds like she has done well with Hope ....seeing the pics reminds me so much of our vet who just moved to another province...although she was not a " holistic " vet, her exams were phenomenal....she ran her fingers over every part of the girls...looked into every orifice...bent every joint...palpated and listened to lungs/abdomen q visit...all the time asking questions ..With Bella, she phoned me on an ongoing basis, always checking up to see how we were managing...always called the day after our specialist visits to see how it went....it will be a long time before we find another vet as thorough and kind as her. 
Your girls are beautiful...love seeing pics of them, even at the vets LOL


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> That is our sack. We have 2. Made by a lovely etsy seller. SUPER heavy. I can fit all 3 in it to carry them into places like the Vet or for nail trims. She ususally makes them for Italian Greyhounds but she made a smaller size for us. We added duck treats (Stella & Chewy's Carnivore Kisses) and also S&C Duck, Duck Goose freeze dried mixed with ZP for some evening meals.
> 
> 
> 
> I SOOOO wish! She no longer does immunizations, surgery and the like. Her practice is limited to Chinese Medicine, Acupuncture and Chiropractic. Hope is the only one who gets all of those things. She goes regularly. The other girls will just go 2x/year for Chiropractic and a check up. For all other things they see the regular Vet who I am certain thinks I am crazy.


Mine does immunizations (titers and rabies) and basic surgeries. She lets the other doc in the practice non holistic due main surgeries (including spays). She said they stress her out so why do them but she prescribes the meds etc for that surgery holistic. 

Chinese med is often used for illness etc could your girls go there if something is wrong and other Vet only if they have to?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Huly said:


> Mine does immunizations (titers and rabies) and basic surgeries. She lets the other doc in the practice non holistic due main surgeries (including spays). She said they stress her out so why do them but she prescribes the meds etc for that surgery holistic.
> 
> Chinese med is often used for illness etc could your girls go there if something is wrong and other Vet only if they have to?


They could now since they are registered with her office but her hours are great for her but not for me. I take half day vacation day each time I take Hope for her regular visits. She goes at like 9:30 a.m. on a given Wednesday. I come home from the visit, play with them a bit, get ready for work and go. My commute is about 40 minutes and being in a corporation, I am pretty much dressed up every day. She now just goes every 3 months. She was going every 3-4 weeks. 

FORTUNATELY, the other two are healthy little monkeys and really they are at the vet for nail trims and not much else.


----------



## tinkannbell (Sep 12, 2012)

Your ruby looks identical to my tink does she have the patches on her head that look thinner fur? As I posted a thread about tinks asking if it was normal.
Ann


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> They could now since they are registered with her office but her hours are great for her but not for me. I take half day vacation day each time I take Hope for her regular visits. She goes at like 9:30 a.m. on a given Wednesday. I come home from the visit, play with them a bit, get ready for work and go. My commute is about 40 minutes and being in a corporation, I am pretty much dressed up every day. She now just goes every 3 months. She was going every 3-4 weeks.
> 
> FORTUNATELY, the other two are healthy little monkeys and really they are at the vet for nail trims and not much else.


That is cool! Just curious


----------



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

Great to hear that your babies are in great health like that. I think that it is wonderful when a vet really gives individualized attention like that. It says that she or he is doing their job well and wants to do it well.


----------

